

Show HN: my first post about JavaScript maintainability (invite peer review) - fmsf
http://franciscomsferreira.blogspot.com/2013/01/how-to-write-maintainable-javascript-or.html

======
fmsf
I would like to know if you think this a good/bad approach, and how to improve
it.

